# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Moedervlekken

## meiss

Hallo,

ik heb veel moedervlekken op mijn lichaam, met name op mijn rug.
ik vind ze echt afschuwelijk, want ik heb 4 grote moedervlekken die ik graag weg wil laten halen,omdat ik bang ben dat ze kwaadaardig worden later, ook omdat ze soms wel is jeuken, maar ook omdat ik ze gewoon spuuglelijk vind ( daarnaast schaam ik me ook dood om op het strand op mijn buik te liggen zonnen en rond te lopen met een blote rug!)
Ik verberg het echt altijd, zo erg schaam ik me ervoor

Nou ben ik vandaag naar de Dermatoloog geweest voor advies, en verteld dat ik ze weg wou hebben enz.
Hij heeft ernaar gekeken en kwam samen met een andere dermatoloog eruit dat ze niet kwaadaardig zijn, dat is dus wel weer goed :Smile: 
maar hij vertelde me ook over dat je een litteken er zowieso aan over houdt, en dat die litteken nog lelijker is omdat hij kan scheuren omdat je er op je rug onwijs veel spanning staat met bukken en buigen etc.
Nu ging hij veel door over dat ik de keuze zelf moest maken en goed erover na denken wat ik nou wou, en als ik toch het wou weg laten halen, dan wil hij alleen de allergrootste moedervlek weghalen ipv alle 4, omdat je rug dan onder de littekens komt.
ook werd er gezegd dat je litteken groter kon worden omdat je nog groeit enz, of dat het een vleeswond? word. geen idee wat een vleeswond is? moet ik even opzoeken.
maar ik wil er zo graag vanaf! ik denk aldoor echt van: ik heb zo veel liever eenliteken dan deze grote moedervlek, en ik baal er echt ontzettend van dat hij dan maar 1 moedervlek weg wilt halen, want daarnaast heb ik nog 3 grote op me rug.

ik ben echt beetje teleurgesteld, maar heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?
ook een grote moedervlek op z'n rug en heeft het weg laten halen?
hoe is het bij je geworden? hoe ziet het eruit? krijg je er last van ?
ik weet echt niet of ik het moet laten doen of dat ik het maar zo moet laten! ik wil er echt graag vanaf, want ik schaam me gewoon echt ervoor :Frown: 

kan iemand me alstublieft advies geven en wat je zelf heb meegemaakt met mij delen zodat ik misschien beter tot een besluit kan komen?

harstikke bedankt alvast,

xx meiss :Confused:

----------


## Déylanna

Hey meis,

Ik heb het niet meegemaakt, maar jou Dermatoloog heeft wel gelijk. Als jij een moedervlek laat weghalen, dan loop je een giga risico om er een wit litteken aan over te houden. (lees witte vlekken) Als jij bijvoorbeeld dan bruin zou worden (door zonnebank of echt zon) dan is zo'n witte vlek tuurlijk ontzettend erg zichtbaar. Je vindt het nu al zo erg om met die moedervlekken te lopen. Je bedekt je rug omdat je niet wilt dat anderen het zien. Maar zo'n witte vlek op je rug, is dan toch ook niet alles. En inderdaad, het kan ook een vleeswond worden. (ook wel wild vlees genoemd) dat is vlees wat er als het ware bovenop ligt, en harder is dan je eigen huid. Geen fraai gezicht. Wat betreft het open knappen van de wond kan inderdaad ook. Op je rug staat heel veel spanning tijden bukken etc. Ik hoop dat er iemand op je post reageert die ook eens een moedervlek heeft weg laten halen, en ben benieuwd wat hun ervaringen hier in zijn.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Meiss,

Ik ben het aan één kant wel eens met je dermatoloog, want als je er echt lelijke littekens van kunt krijgen en/of een vleeswond wordt je rug er niet mooier op! En voor moedervlekken hoef je je echt niet te schamen hoor, iedereen heeft moedervlekken, bij sommige zijn ze wat groter dan bij andere. Het is natuurlijk idd je eigen keuze wat je echt zou willen, ik kan je helaas niet vertellen wat je eraan over houd omdat ik dit niet heb, maar je moet natuurlijk wel nadenken over de consequenties, stel dat je echt lelijke littekens of wonden op je rug overhoud! Daar zou je je meer voor kunnen schamen dan voor een moedervlek.
En als je dan echt besluit om ze weg te laten halen, terwijl de dermatoloog er alleen 1 wil weghalen, heeft het ook niet veel nut, dan zit je met een litteken/wond en nog 3 grote moedervlekken..
Ik hoop dat er verder een lid is die deze operatie wél heeft laten doen en je precies kan vertellen wat diegene doorgemaakt heeft.

xxx,

----------

